# Watercolor Paintings



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

I enjoy watercolor paintings so I decided to give it a try and see what I could produce. It's very challenging and requires a lot of patience (which I don't have much of). I set this tread up to share my work. If you also dabble in watercolors please feel free to post you work here. It's always helpful to share feedback and exchange ideas.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 14, 2021)

Fantastic work, Rcleary!

Love the colouring, too!


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

We have another artist.  You artistic types could get together and have an art show.   

Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2021)

Really great. You have captured the speed of the horse with his nostrils flared from a hard run.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I enjoy watercolor paintings so I decided to give it a try and see what I could produce. It's very challenging and requires a lot of patience (which I don't have much of). I set this tread up to share my work. If you also dabble in watercolors please feel free to post you work here. It's always helpful to share feedback and exchange ideas.
> 
> View attachment 149913


RCleary, Beautifu; work!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 14, 2021)

Beautiful!  Love the emotion you captured in the horse. The rider doesn’t look all that concerned, but the horse is like “get me out of here. NOW!”


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 14, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I enjoy watercolor paintings so I decided to give it a try and see what I could produce. It's very challenging and requires a lot of patience (which I don't have much of). I set this tread up to share my work. If you also dabble in watercolors please feel free to post you work here. It's always helpful to share feedback and exchange ideas.
> 
> View attachment 149913


So many talented people on this forum, great to see .


----------



## terry123 (Feb 14, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Dana (Feb 14, 2021)

Love watercolours and that's a good one...keep going rcleary!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

This was a quick "field sketch" of a Civil War Reenactor. (no one was getting hurt!)


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

This was a portrait taken from an old photo of the widow Varina Davis. My hope was to capture her sad yet defiant spirit.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2021)

Very nice work rcleary.
Water colour painting is the most challenging medium of all painting styles since it’s the least forgiving. Mistakes aren’t easily fixed.
I dabble in water colours. Here is some of it


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

I see - it would appear you have reached a high level of artistic skill. The flowers are wonderful and I love the distant gothic church. I would like to see you repost the ship as it is a bit blurry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I see - it would appear you have reached a high level of artistic skill. The flowers are wonderful and I love the distant gothic church. I would like to see you repost the ship as it is a bit blurry. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. The ship picture was given to my in laws so I don’t have another picture of it but oddly enough my husband liked the picture so much he asked me to do the same picture for him but not as bright so I did.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2021)

How long have you been painting?
I think your shadowing effects are incredibly good. Overlapped shadowing is the major part of  water colouring and you do that much better than I do.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> How long have you been painting?
> I think your shadowing effects are incredibly good. Overlapped shadowing is the major part of  water colouring and you do that much better than I do.


I started about 6 years ago. I should have taken lessons but I just walked into AC Moore and purchased what seemed to be needed. Now I'm afraid to relearn my technique so I'll just do what I enjoy. As for the overlapped shadowing, much of it is experimental and most of the times I produce mud.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thank you. The ship picture was given to my in laws so I don’t have another picture of it but oddly enough my husband liked the picture so much he asked me to do the same picture for him but not as bright so I did.
> View attachment 149991


Much better! Now I get to enjoy all of the detail.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Much better! Now I get to enjoy all of the detail.


Thank you. You did suggest that others add their water colours if they painted which is the only reason why I did otherwise I wouldn’t have done so since it’s your thread and your work you are sharing.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2021)

Wow, @Keesha, I had no idea your art was so lovely.  Yours too, @rcleary171.  Such gifted people I know!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thank you. You did suggest that others add their water colours if they painted which is the only reason why I did otherwise I wouldn’t have done so since it’s your thread and your work you are sharing.


Yes - I was hoping to see other art's work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alizerine (Feb 16, 2021)

I like to paint buildings in watercolor.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2021)

Great detail - a beautiful rendering of a fine home.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2021)

You three are so talented. 

@Keesha it's been a long time since you first posted some of your art so I forgot you painted. I'm wowed again!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2021)

I don't do many still lifes - here is a tree in the springtime.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I don't do many still lifes - here is a tree in the springtime.
> 
> View attachment 150223


Is it a cherry or apple blossom tree ?
I like how you name, sign and date your work. For some  reason I rarely sign my work but adding the date and subject is a good idea.
I like it.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 16, 2021)

Alizerine said:


> I like to paint buildings in watercolor.


I love that house, it has my name all over it.  Are you a professional artist?  If not, you should be.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Is it a cherry or apple blossom tree ?
> I like how you name, sign and date your work. For some  reason I rarely sign my work but adding the date and subject is a good idea.
> I like it.


I thought it was a dogwood but I'm no tree expert and it was some time ago. Actually, I don't normally sign to label my work. I plan on doing it more often because it nice to have a timeframe and a label to give me a clue as to what I was striving for.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2021)

Another experiment in pencil and watercolor portraiture.


----------



## Alizerine (Feb 19, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Great detail - a beautiful rendering of a fine home.


Thank you. I have been in something of a slump lately but I find inspiration in the work shown here. Your paintings are full of passion and promise.


----------



## Alizerine (Feb 19, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I love that house, it has my name all over it.  Are you a professional artist?  If not, you should be.


Thank you Mellpw. I do a lot of note cards with houses, churches, kids and pets. I also do things like herbs with recipes on the back. Haven't done much during the pandemic except for a Christmas card.  This forum is inspiring.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr. Walker - watercolor pencil


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 21, 2021)

Great to see   the artists on here posting some of their work.

Keep up the good work.

My long  gone uncle painted with oils.
I remember him copying  the"Blue Boy"  painting & its mate girl in pink.

We have 2 of his  paintings ,,one from an English post card .
The  other is a landscape , all  shades  of  blue ,one reminds a Florida lake.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 21, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> This was a portrait taken from an old photo of the widow Varina Davis. My hope was to capture her sad yet defiant spirit.
> 
> View attachment 149984


And you did!!!  Beautifully so!!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 21, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Mr. Walker - watercolor pencil
> 
> View attachment 151194


I don’t know who Mr Walker is, but I like what you did!!!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 26, 2021)

One of my first sales - the woman who bought it told me it was going to be a gift but changed her mind because she liked it. That was nice of her to share that with me.


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 13, 2021)

I hosted a private art show last night. I've been experimenting with abstract art - combining my experience with watercolors and new media. It was a fun night - lots of positive feedback, opinions and a touch of controversary to make the night interesting.

Here is the link to my latest work. All comments will be appreciated.

S O L S T I C E


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I hosted a private art show last night. I've been experimenting with abstract art - combining my experience with watercolors and new media. It was a fun night - lots of positive feedback, opinions and a touch of controversary to make the night interesting.
> 
> Here is the link to my latest work. All comments will be appreciated.
> 
> S O L S T I C E


The link brings me back to this thread. 
Your drawings are excellent .. I especially am drawn to the character's eyes.


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey rcleary....I clicked on your Solstice link and and my favorite on that page was the blue/blk vertical right under the title. It just works great as an abstract with some interesting lines and composition.

But I was particularly WOWed by all of the ones you did in the Cosmos section!!!!!! I loved everyone of them! Beautiful. What size are they? Are they for sale? Actually, I think you should reproduce them as giclee prints and sell them that way because you'll regret letting them go if you sell them as originals.


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> The link brings me back to this thread.
> Your drawings are excellent .. I especially am drawn to the character's eyes.


Very strange - and I tested it too.

Here is a link again.

S O L S T I C E


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2021)

My favorites in the Cosmos section are "New Moon" and "Mercury". The only minor thing is that there are 2 little "eyes" in the middle of the "New Moon" that are grabbing too much of my attention as it looks like a black bug a little but it's probably just me. 

Same with the "Mercury" one where the red dot in the center of Mercury is grabbing too much of my attention...again, may be just me. I'd move it a little off center but don't change it as I may be the only one that feels this way.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 13, 2021)

Love all of them.  Would love to buy some blue ones!!


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> Hey rcleary....I clicked on your Solstice link and and my favorite on that page was the blue/blk vertical right under the title. It just works great as an abstract with some interesting lines and composition.
> 
> But I was particularly WOWed by all of the ones you did in the Cosmos section!!!!!! I loved everyone of them! Beautiful. What size are they? Are they for sale? Actually, I think you should reproduce them as giclee prints and sell them that way because you'll regret letting them go if you sell them as originals.


Thank you for you great comments. The pictures are not very large - about 5 by 7


Lara said:


> Hey rcleary....I clicked on your Solstice link and and my favorite on that page was the blue/blk vertical right under the title. It just works great as an abstract with some interesting lines and composition.
> 
> But I was particularly WOWed by all of the ones you did in the Cosmos section!!!!!! I loved everyone of them! Beautiful. What size are they? Are they for sale? Actually, I think you should reproduce them as giclee prints and sell them that way because you'll regret letting them go if you sell them as originals.


Thank you for your great comments. The paintings are not very large, about 5 by 7 inches, (Frames 11 by 9). The Cosmos series is on display at a local restaurant. If you are interested in purchasing a painting, I have very reasonable prices.


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> My favorites in the Cosmos section are "New Moon" and "Mercury". The only minor thing is that there are 2 little "eyes" in the middle of the "New Moon" that are grabbing too much of my attention as it looks like a black bug a little but it's probably just me.
> 
> Same with the "Mercury" one where the red dot in the center of Mercury is grabbing too much of my attention...again, may be just me. I'd move it a little off center but don't change it as I may be the only one that feels this way.


Very interesting observation - the red dot was intentional, so for good or bad it calls itself for attention. The two eyes were simply accidental.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2021)

I really enjoyed the Horizons and your photogaphy in City and Folk!

You're so talented.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Very strange - and I tested it too.
> 
> Here is a link again.
> 
> S O L S T I C E


It works for me now  .. your work "speaks" to me - drawings, photography, all of it.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 13, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I enjoy watercolor paintings so I decided to give it a try and see what I could produce.


Looks like awesome results to me!
If you want any feedback on the first post, I feel there is a disconnect in tension, the horse's mouth says he is in pain, but the eyes don't show an equivalent amount of unhappy emotion.  And the horse and reins indicate that a hard stop has just happened but the rider doesn't appear (to me) to have enough muscle resistance/tension to indicate he is riding a hard halt.
But the artwork is beautiful!  I love the forelock and bit of mane sticking out all random and wild.


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 13, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Looks like awesome results to me!
> If you want any feedback on the first post, I feel there is a disconnect in tension, the horse's mouth says he is in pain, but the eyes don't show an equivalent amount of unhappy emotion.  And the horse and reins indicate that a hard stop has just happened but the rider doesn't appear (to me) to have enough muscle resistance/tension to indicate he is riding a hard halt.
> But the artwork is beautiful!  I love the forelock and bit of mane sticking out all random and wild.


That was quite a comment! Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 13, 2021)

Bob, I really, really like your photography. (City and Horizons). Unfortunately I could never get into abstract art. I must not have the eye for it. I did, however, like the first piece in Solstice!   I so admire and envy people with artistic talent...and you are among them!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2021)

Beautiful work RC! I used to dabble in acrylics after taking an art class.  I realized I can't stand the smell of turpentine so I wouldn't deal with oils. Acrylics are hard to because they don't move around like oil paints. I'm very impressed with what you're able to accomplish using water colors.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Very nice work rcleary.
> Water colour painting is the most challenging medium of all painting styles since it’s the least forgiving. Mistakes aren’t easily fixed.
> I dabble in water colours. Here is some of it
> View attachment 149985View attachment 149986View attachment 149987View attachment 149988


Your work is beautiful too Keesha. Some talented artists on the forum!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 14, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Your work is beautiful too Keesha. Some talented artists on the forum!


VERY beautiful, Keesha!!!!  You should “dabble” more as you have some real talent!


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 14, 2021)

The Stare - who will blink first? (pencil and watercolor).


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 14, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> The Stare - who will blink first? (pencil and watercolor).
> 
> View attachment 154627


Ooooh!!!!  Love  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

